# Salt...found it " CHEAP", read on.......



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Okay I am searching for another tailgate spreader for my dump, when I came across this listing for salt.

Wow, $10.00 a ton !!!

Think they can arrange delivery to Toledo or Detroit ???

I have not seen prices like that since the ending of the ice age or when they announce global warming.

Here it is guys...
http://westmd.craigslist.org/grd/5937530681.html


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

They want you CC up front before you get there. Office is in South Africa.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

LOL...not so


----------



## STARSHIP (Dec 18, 2000)

Not saying it's legit, but the phone number on the CL add google matches this company:

http://fairmontbrine.com/


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Good call IMO.

I think you nailed your search down. If I ever need help tracking down companies you have the job


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

It is just be an old pile of crud they want gone? Bet it is actually legit....


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Buddy of mine snapped this photo a few years ago. 
I believe the salt comes from the desalination plants over there.

They've been unloading salt at this port the past couple years now, not sure who to contact about getting it


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Yeah, but at 10 a ton we can make money again


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Does anyone still have the phone number for this add ??

Seems it was taken down.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Thank you !!! Got it
(412) 680-6244


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

It's Egyptian brown crap salt that someone can't get rid of...I suggest you buy as much as you can....That way I can look forward to you next thread as to how you got ripped off...

I like your comment...But it's $10 a ton I can make money again...If your not making money at your present business model I suggest you take a look at that first instead of chasing craigslist ads for useless salt


----------



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)

Even if it is crap, you can still make some dirt cheap salt brine out of it. I was buying junk salt from a company that screens and bags rock salt last year. I was paying $50 for a 2ton super sack of salt that had the consistency of powder and beach sand. It was no good to run through a spreader but I could make up a 1000 gallon batch of salt brine in about 1 minute with it


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Masssnowfighter said:


> Even if it is crap, you can still make some dirt cheap salt brine out of it. I was buying junk salt from a company that screens and bags rock salt last year. I was paying $50 for a 2ton super sack of salt that had the consistency of powder and beach sand. It was no good to run through a spreader but I could
> 
> make up a 1000 gallon batch of salt brine in about 1 minute with it


I'm just trying to give a friendly heads up...Lets see...Craigslist ad..$10 a ton...Hmm..Raises a few red flags to me...The stuff is complete junk..I have plenty of experience dealing with it..


----------



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)

Yes, $10 a ton sounds fishy, but if you go on there website, sodium chloride is the bye product of there recycling operation. The oil and gas companies probably have to pay them a small fortune to take the used fracking fluid for them to recycle, which is why I'm guessing they are willing to sell so cheap. If I lived closer I would be all over that deal. $10 a ton would put my salt brine cost at a $.01 a gallon


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Defcon 5 said:


> I'm just trying to give a friendly heads up...Lets see...Craigslist ad..$10 a ton...Hmm..Raises a few red flags to me...The stuff is complete junk..I have plenty of experience dealing with it..


Defcon makes a good point, 
I've used it twice, it clogged my spreader both times and leaves an oily residue behind


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

I wonder how well it would mix in with screened or unscreened mined salt ?? Just a thought. 

And...sodium chloride is sodium chloride if I am not mistaken.

And Defcon...Back in the day we used to pay about 15.00 a ton or less, we did for years. Salting was all about application not product and it was easy to make money. I miss those days.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

On a Call said:


> I wonder how well it would mix in with screened or unscreened mined salt ?? Just a thought.
> 
> And...sodium chloride is sodium chloride if I am not mistaken.
> 
> ...


Back in the day??..Please explain back in the day to me...I have been in and around this industry since 1979...So I wanna hear from you how it was...."Back in the day"


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Dumb is not fixable  but you aint dumb 

As for back in the day. The year 1982 seemed to me to have some really low salt prices, not really sure what they were, but I just remember thinking it was dirt cheap. 

I am however getting old and memory is not as accurate as I might hope. All I do remember was that it seemed like salting was easy money.

Mark...I was curious where you were. Did you head south ??


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I'm in West Virginia.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'm in West Virginia.


Maybe you could help out getting that $10 a ton salt up here...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> Maybe you could help out getting that $10 a ton salt up here...


Maybe


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

I can send down a train 

That...or perhaps you are lining up a few 

I fully expected to hear you were relaxing on a beach counting all the buns. Life is short...enjoy yourself.


----------

